
The New Paradigm Against Hackers: Email Addresses as Passwords - bulcclub
https://medium.com/@bulcclub/the-new-paradigm-against-hackers-email-addresses-as-passwords-cfe63ea7f6de
======
stmw
Glad to see the idea of unique-per-site emails getting more traction.
www.abine.com Blur first did the same thing years ago (along with phone number
& credit card number), but doesn't matter which one you use - just use
something, be it Blur, Bulc or your own system.

~~~
bulcclub
The trickiest part is still explaining to others _creating a private, self-
describing, never-before-used email address, on-the-spot_ because the old
static paradigm of email addresses is so difficult to shake.

Thanks for the feedback, stmw. Have you tried out the service?

~~~
stmw
Haven't yet, happy with Abine Blur, but the more the merrier...

